

Amazon pushes frustration-free packaging with rating system - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/Amazon_pushes_frustration-free_packaging_with_rating_system55045027.html

======
dfranke
They already sell several solutions to frustrating packaging:

[http://www.amazon.com/Cold-Steel-Caledonian-Edge-
Md/dp/B000N...](http://www.amazon.com/Cold-Steel-Caledonian-Edge-
Md/dp/B000NJT32O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1251313689&sr=8-1)

[http://www.amazon.com/Poulan-400E-18-Inch-Electric-
Chain/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Poulan-400E-18-Inch-Electric-
Chain/dp/B00080OD9Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1251313868&sr=8-1)

[http://www.amazon.com/JL421-Badonkadonk-Land-Cruiser-
Tank/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/JL421-Badonkadonk-Land-Cruiser-
Tank/dp/B00067F1CE/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=miscellaneous&qid=1251313784&sr=8-14)

~~~
dreish
Funny, but I actually learned the right way to open the most frustrating
variety of packages a few weeks ago. It's easier than I thought: Cut a thin
strip (roughly 1 mm wide) off the seam of the packaging, all the way (or at
least most of the way) around. Then the halves come apart fairly easily.

I'm surprised Amazon doesn't offer, as a paid extra, to unpack any product and
ship the contents in a plastic bag inside one of their usual boxes.

------
terpua
I initially read that as "Amazon pushes frustration-free _parking_..." and
thought, wow, what is Amazon not getting into?

